# M3 & s4



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I met up with AKAGodSent (great guy, btw!) this morning to take a look at his M3 and so we could take some photos of our cars. The lighting pretty much sucked as there were very little clouds in the sky and the sun was shinning nice and bright. Hopefully I can get some better photos next time around when there isn't such harsh lighting. Anyways just thought I'd throw the photos up on here for you all.

Thanks for letting me take your ///M for a spin today, AKAGodSent! :thumbup:


IMG_0352 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0350 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0348 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0345 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0344 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0329 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0326 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0324 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0322 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0318 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0301 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0304 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


IMG_0303 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Any chance a mod can change the title of the thread to have a capital "S"?


----------



## AKAGodSent (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics and letting me try out the S4


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

AKAGodSent said:


> Thanks for the great pics and letting me try out the S4


You're welcome! :thumbup: Hopefully the next time we meet up the weather will be much cooler....


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice photo shoot! At first Adam, when I read the title & was wondering if you got a new stable mate!

Since the e93 M3 slipped through my fingers Adam, what was your driving experience like?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> Nice photo shoot! At first Adam, when I read the title & was wondering if you got a new stable mate!
> 
> Since the e93 M3 slipped through my fingers Adam, what was your driving experience like?


Gary, I only wish it was a stable mate! 

BTW, sent you an email with the details.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Both cars are beautiful. Stare long enough and the M3 will start looking silver... 

AKAGodSent has NY tags! Long way from home.

Chicagofan00: can you please let us know what photo gear you used for these shots. Very sharp pictures. Do you post-process?
Also no registration sticker on your windshield. You are lucky if it isn't required in your state....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

v12 said:


> Both cars are beautiful. Stare long enough and the M3 will start looking silver...
> 
> AKAGodSent has NY tags! Long way from home.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Photo gear was a Canon 7D and the 24-70mm f/2.8L lens. There was some minor post processing done to adjust the colors and sharpen the images slightly.

No registration stickers on the windshields required here in Arizona. Just the one tag on the license plate is all that is required.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks.

Are these HDRs... that would explain why they feel the retina so much.

What settings did you ue?

AZ looks good, no ugly stickers on the windshield, no front plate required? and amazing home prices:
http://www.zillow.com/local-info/AZ...p=5&rt=14&r=8%2C394976%2C395167%2C395002&el=0

Is a move from NYC a crazy idea? Get a 4 BR homes with a pool on 1 acre land, buy a few toys and invest the rest for less than it would cost just get into one condo/ home in Manhattan and its immediate vicinity.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

v12 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are these HDRs... that would explain why they feel the retina so much.
> 
> ...


Nope, no HDR done on these photos. Setting used was just Aperture priority and auto ISO. Most shots were around the f/5.6 range with about 100-300 ISO.

Don't remind me of the house prices around here...I don't know if I'll ever be able to sell the house for anywhere close to what I paid.  :bawling:


----------



## AKAGodSent (Apr 10, 2008)

v12 said:


> Both cars are beautiful. Stare long enough and the M3 will start looking silver...
> 
> AKAGodSent has NY tags! Long way from home.


Yup . Not that I'm at all a fan of the new NY plates, would have rather kept the old ones, but better lease deals out on the East Coast so I'm not one to complain. Getting it trucked out to AZ was quite a bit of stress though!


----------

